# Single Point Threading



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2020)

Does anyone hate doing single point threading as much as me?  

I have a SB 9C, and doing the gear change is always a pain in the behind.  Two days ago I wanted to do a 9/16-12 thread and during the gear change I managed to break off two teeth on the 80T gear.  So $80 later, I'm still down waiting for an eBay order to arrive.  Thankfully it was shipped the same day I ordered it.

If I break off any more teeth I think I'll buy a new lathe.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't love faffing with the change gears on mine, but it's not too hard. Where I find it really tedious is when I want to power feed while it's set up for threading!

How did you break off teeth?


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 5, 2020)

Does anyone hate doing single point threading as much as me? 

All you need is a $15 die from the hardware store and a die stock


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nyala said:


> Does anyone hate doing single point threading as much as me?



When I had a 9C, I used to hate having to change the gears to do ANYTHING on the lathe.  That all changed when I picked up my Heavy 10 with the wide range gearbox.  It's like the difference between night and day.

And how in the world did you manage to break off two teeth on your 80T?


----------



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2020)

I have no idea how I broke off 2 teeth.  I was adjusting the mesh between the gears for threading and I noticed they were gone.  My first couple of attempts at meshing the gears was abject failure with them being too tight.  Perhaps that's when it happened.


----------



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2020)

4ssss said:


> All you need is a $15 die from the hardware store and a die stock



I couldn't get a 9/16-12 die in a 1" size, which is the size of my die handle.  That means a new die and a new wrench.  Since it only needed to thread one end of a rod to 3/8" long and the other to 7/8" long, i thought I would simply single point thread it.  After all, what could go wrong?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2020)

A QCGB is one of those things that doesn't seem that important when feverishly shopping for your first lathe. It quickly rises to the top of the list once you've tried to work without one. My Heavy 10L also has the wide range GB and it is just so easy to get set for a particular thread. Since the standard gearing on my lathe includes an 80 tooth gear, I went with the 80/63 transposing gear option. It is permanently on the lathe, I just have to flip it over and readjust the engagements to cut many metric threads. One more gear change will get the rest.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nyala said:


> After all, what could go wrong?




That’s what I said about my second marriage and possibly my third marriage.....................


----------



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> A QCGB is one of those things that doesn't seem that important when feverishly shopping for your first lathe. It quickly rises to the top of the list once you've tried to work without one.



This lathe was my father's and he gave it to me as he aged and no longer wanted to work with power tools.  So, unfortunately, I didn't have the option of buying as it pertains to this lathe, but I think that I'll be looking soon for a newer model.  The Model C has zero options on it.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2020)

Nyala said:


> This lathe was my father's and he gave it to me as he aged and no longer wanted to work with power tools.  So, unfortunately, I didn't have the option of buying as it pertains to this lathe, but I think that I'll be looking soon for a newer model.  The Model C has zero options on it.



At least you've been spared the regret (and expense) of having purchased it. The best lessons are the ones you learn at someone else's expense.


----------



## tobnpr (Jul 23, 2020)

A QCGB can be retrofitted, but it's much simpler to keep an eye out for a 9A in decent condition...


----------

